# Renseignement sur ipad



## mc60 (8 Juin 2014)

Salut a tous,

Voilà,j'aimerais m'acheter prochainement un ipad air et vendre par la suite mon macbook pro de 2010.Macbook qui aujourd'hui ne m'est d'aucune utilité et je souhaite m'en séparer.
La seul problèmatique qui pourrait m'empecher de ceder mon macbook serait le traitement de texte (rédiger mes courriers et les imprimer directement chez moi via mon imprimante wifi).

J'aimerais savoir quelle sont le convénients et les inconvénients du l'ipad air mais sans oublier celui de savoir si il éxisterait une appli efficace pour rédiger (couurrier cv etc...) sur ipad et je pourrais également imprimer par wifi.
Enfaite je compte aussi m'acheter un clavier et une souris sans fil pour l'ipad.

Merci a vous..


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

voici un post où on a déjà traité ce sujet : 
*Utilisation iPad Air vs MacBook Air*

Oui, une suite iWork (Keynote, Pages et Numbers) est offert lors de l'achat d'un iBidule, il existe d'aussi Office 365 et plein d'autres application.

Cd, 
bad

EDIT : oui, il est possible d'imprimer par wifi.


----------



## lineakd (8 Juin 2014)

@mc60, il existe une multitude d'apps pour écrire sur l'app store.
L'impression dépend de la compatibilité  de ton imprimante à airprint.
Pour les claviers, il me semble que la correction automatique ne se fait pas et il n'exista pas de souris pour l'ipad.
Après les convénients ou les inconvénients, dépendent de ton utilisation, de ton envie d'apprendre un nouveau os et un nouveau matériel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2014)

Acheter un iPad pour y connecter un clavier et une souris (indépendamment du fait qu'on ne peut y connecter une souris) ne sert à rien. Autant garder le MacBook.

Les touches du clavier tactile de l'iPad sont suffisamment grandes pour qu'on puisse se passer de clavier physique.

L'impression en wi-fi ne marche qu'avec des imprimantes compatibles AirPrint. Sinon il faut trouver des applications qui pallient ce manque sans garantie que ça fonctionne avec ton modèle d'imprimante.

Pour le traitement de texte, comme déjà indiqué par badmonkeyman, iWork et Office.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2014)

Bonjour

je rejoins l'avis de Himeji , un clavier ne sert a rien , pour les imprimantes tu en trouve facilement a des prix corrects .

Pourquoi ne pas garder ton mac book ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Juin 2014)

Pour faire de la bureautique légère tu peux utiliser les deux machines, mais deux éélments font que se séparer de ton macbook sont un peu gênants :
- comment tu synchronise ton ipad
- si tu as besoin de clavier externe, souris, imprimante... un portable pour de la bureautique reste plus facile d'utilisation.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2014)

du même avis , je garderais le MacBook , l'iPad arrive en utilisation secondaire


----------



## mc60 (11 Juin 2014)

Merci les gars pour vos impréssions.

Enfaite sa reste compliquer,pourquoi... parce que je sais que meme aujourd'hui si je vend mon macbook acheter 1190 il y'a 4 ans cela me fera certainement mal,mais maintenant je dois dire que je m'en serre uniquement pour mes dossier (c'est a dire rédiger des texte,courriers etc...),relever mes mails,surfer sur internet et c'est tous pour vous dire.
Je ne m'en sert jamais pour regarder des films par exemple en (avi ou autre stoker directement sur le mac,je ne regarde pas trop les films....rarement ,ne joue ni a des jeux,ne fais pas de montage video alors que c'est un tres bel outils pour,voila je ne fais pas grand chose avec d'ou la question si je devais garder mon mac en faite.....

Après oui comme vous dite,si sur un ipad il m'est impossible d'avoir un tracpad ou une souris,la oui je peux effectivement dire que non..cela me generais.
Je sais pas quelle est votre impressions en tapotant vos mails ou autre directement sur les touches de l'ipad mais je déteste cela.D'abord parce que je pense que sur un clavier c'est nettement plus rapide et on est habituer,et que sur l'ipad sa a une sensation bizarre surtout que notre doigt peut taper plusieurs fois sur une lettre inconciament.bref je sais pas mais le sensitive pour vouloir ecrire longuement me gene enormèment.

J'ai regarder que logitech à créer un clavier spécial ipad d'une valeur de 100,sur lequel on peut poser l'ipad et fonctionner le clavier par bluetooth.

Si je souhaitais opter pour un ipad c'est effectivement pour le peux de tache que je realise au quotidien (ecrire beaucoup,consulter mes mails,surfer sur internet ).

Maintenant comme vous dite il n'y a vraiment pas moyen d'obtenir un petit clavier plus souris sur l'ipad ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Juin 2014)

Si ces contraintes n'en sont pas pour toi, oui un iPad Air ferait l'affaire pour toi.

Je rejoins ton avis, un clavier physique est nettement plus agréable qu'un clavier tactile.
L'avantage du clavier Logitech est qu'il se clipse comme une SmartCover pour protéger l'écran. 
Oui, quasi tous les claviers bluetooth pour tablette sont compatible avec l'iPad, tu as donc l'embarras du choix. 

L'avantage du tactile est qu'on a plus besoin d'utiliser une souris, le seul moyen d'en connecter une à un iPad est le Jailbreak, ce qui est impossible à faire lorsqu'on a plus d'ordinateur.


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2014)

Et bien moi j'ai un Mac Book ET un iPad et je préfère largement taper sur mon iPad que sur un clavier physique


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2014)

ça dois être une question d'habitute


----------



## mccawley2012 (11 Juin 2014)

Personnellement, je conseil quand même de partir sur un modèle d'iPad consécutif en stockage ( 32 Go voir 64 Go )


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2014)

32 gO étant le minimum


----------



## lineakd (13 Juin 2014)

mc60 a dit:
			
		

> Si je souhaitais opter pour un ipad c'est effectivement pour le peux de  tache que je realise au quotidien (ecrire beaucoup,consulter mes  mails,surfer sur internet ).


@mc60, si la souris ou le trackpad, te manque alors oubli l'ipad.


			
				mc60 a dit:
			
		

> ecrire beaucoup,


Voici de la lecture!


----------

